# Anyone on a Detox diet?



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2002)

I've just finished reading an article about the Detox diet and was wondering if anyone had tried it? I also heard, from another source, that shouldn't detox until the summer because it starves your body of important cold fighting nutrients etc.

So, does anyone detox around here?!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, as usual, I'm in the dark about this one.  I haven't heard of it yet.  But, if this diet depletes your body of ANYTHING like you said I wouldn't do it.  You can still get a cold in the summer, though not as easily.  The best way to loose weight is still the good old fashioned - burn up more calories than you take in!!!  Look at it this way, it takes no special foods you have to order, no special liquids you have to buy - basically no severe deprivation - just some exercise and sensible eating!!!!  Walking is still a great way to go.  Buy a few weights for toning and you are set!!!!

I am now stepping off the soapbox and refilling my water bottle!!


----------



## Kendall (Feb 23, 2002)

I never heard of this diet either.

I've joined Weight Watchers and the new point system.  It really works and you can eat your normal food, no depriving.

I also tried something called Body Solutions.  It really worked for me.  It's not a quick 30 lose weight.  It's moderate and healty.  They have a website...www.bodysolutions.com  Just a suggestion.


----------



## gnome (Feb 24, 2002)

*cleansing*

I tried one of these things onme time was not deprived of eating just certain things  that you couldnt eat and have to take a lot of herbs it is spose to clean out your kidneys and liver and stuff like that  ,not really meant as a diet  .


----------



## Finally (Mar 3, 2002)

*Detox vs Purge*

I'm wondering if your idea is to purge? 
I haven't purged, my wife and sister do it occasionally; especially the sister, she's Vegetarian and more into cleaning out her system than I.
Mywife gets an Elderberry Purge and goes for a few days on the program.  She reports feeling better afterwards, and having sloughed out a lot of "Whatever" would probably make us all feel better.
I'm not sure that I could do such a programme, and I don't kow that  I have the kilograms and litres of "yuck" that some people claim I should get out of my system either.
To each their own . . . 
Finally,
David


----------



## Carol7368 (Mar 9, 2002)

Jenny,  I'm wondering if you are talking about the method where you take herbals and flush your colon with lots of water to rid your system of matter that has accumulated for years. I see a doctor on an infomercial who sells this product and I have read a little bit about the treatment and it seems to be a good thing if done in the right way.  Without going into too many details, is this the thing you have in mind?


----------



## Lyn (Mar 11, 2002)

*Detox*

Hi!

I'm half way through the Carol Vorderman's Detox Programme.  It's not as drastic as the shorter ones, which suits me better.  I'm feeling fine on it, even though 2 members of the household have streaming colds.  I'm taking a multi-vitamin every day, plus an extra Vit C tablet, just to make sure.  So far I've lost about 4lbs, and several inches, esp. off the top of my legs, which is brilliant.  She says that weight loss is an added bonus to feeling healthier, having clearer skin etc, and not everyone will lose the pounds.  If you want to ask me any more about it feel free.

Lyn


----------



## esther (Oct 20, 2003)

there are actually many detox diets, they have been around for years. many of them are just a euphemism for starving oneself. however,many to have truths. there are lots and lots of detoxification techiniques,ranging from a strict water and green tea, to juice fasts, to vegetable and grain diets, depending on your criteria. i advise anybody considering detoxification to first consult a proffesional and be monitored.


----------



## LadyDee (May 13, 2004)

I tried one that I bought from a GNC store.. did ok for about 5 days then started feeling terrible. :roll:  I followed it to the "T"....but had pains in the back and felt like i was bruised in the mid section....hope any one else has better luck than I.


----------



## Russell (Sep 3, 2004)

there where like 3 people that did it on thjis wierd show in london. and none of them lost weight.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

These "colon cleansing" diets often deplete potassium, you don't want to pass out.  I'd rather skip a meal a day than to do a diet like this.  You want your electrolytes balanced at all times:
http://www.medicinenet.com/electrolytes/article.htm


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

deb is absolutely correct. and if you lose enough potassium, you can have a heart attack.


----------



## beerco (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't want to start a flame war or step on toes, but scientific evidence shows that most of these detox diets are bunk.  There is not "years of accumulation" in your bowels from just living.  Your body moves stuff through as a matter of course.

Standard preparation for a colonoscopy includes 2 to 3 days of not eating solid foods + taking laxatives + enemas.  Once you've hit the 2 to 3 day mark, you're done cleaned out as born out by the colonoscopy procedure itself.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 18, 2004)

beerco said:
			
		

> I don't want to start a flame war or step on toes, but scientific evidence shows that most of these detox diets are bunk.  There is not "years of accumulation" in your bowels from just living.  Your body moves stuff through as a matter of course.



I wasn't going to even deign a response to this thread, but when I saw your name, Weeks, I had to take a peek.  A good Airman surely wouldn't fall for this, would he?

So on with my cent's worth...

Once upon a time, a gent by the name of Dr. Metchnikoff won the Nobel for discovering what white cells do and also is attributed as the founder of the idea that something in the bowel causes toxicity, disease, and aging in the average person.  Up to a century ago, there were many intelligent and keen people who believed this, but (again) that was a century ago
when biology was considerably less sophisticated.  We know a lot more today.  I guess to some, the concept "sounds" good (flush out all those toxins), but in reality, this method delivers nothing more than additional health concerns and a lot of money into the coffers of those who sell the stuff, in any form or fashion.

If the bowel produced all those toxins, I think that the average rabbit, which is required to eat its own feces to get enough B12, would be in real trouble.


----------

